# Purses galore!



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I participate in monthly secret pals on another forum. My SP this month wanted something handmade by me and likes black and white. I've never made a purse and found a great video on Missouri Star Quilt Co. Made a lot of mistakes, but was happy with the results. Fast forward a week. I was at Hobby Lobby just minding my own business in the fabric department, and this piece of fabric just leaped off the rack into my arms and gleefully announced, "I'm yours, all yours!" It is purple and turquoise paisley shot through with gold. I don't even like purple. 
The first pic is the culprit that got me going on charm purses/totes, and the second picture is what I did today. The purple accented one will be given away once I find a button, but I might just keep the turquoise one when it is finished. At least I'm getting to practice different FMQ designs. The two today are with loops. <sigh> I'm doomed.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness - those are Gorgeous!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful! I made two awhile back that were a popular pattern.....can't remember the name though. I like pocketbooks with one strap though so rarely use them.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Those are just too stinking cute! i love them! off to look for purse patterns... thanks for the idea!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I have made a few purses. I really like to do them you can get really creative. I bought a pattern for a Juliet purse that I can't wait to try but I don't like the pockets on the inside and will try adding a zippered or buttoned pocket once I can get to the fabric store and get some material. Really like yours, nice colors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I have some of the paseley blue/purple to make a purse out of, but a different design.

I like your purses a lot.

And once anyone knows you make them - they will be asking to have one made especially for them.

I have two or three I need to make now.

They are so pretty, and I love that you can put pockets on the lining where you want, so you can keep up wtih things.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice work. I so wish I had more time to sew and be creative.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool looking purses..... Um what pattern did you use? 
I think I would like to try the idea with a twist. 

Elaine


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Katskitten said:


> Cool looking purses..... Um what pattern did you use?
> I think I would like to try the idea with a twist.
> Elaine


Here's a link to the MSQC video I watched: 
http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/totes-purses-charm-pack/

Jenny doesn't put a fastener on hers, but I prefer one. 
I found how to do that here: http://mypatchwork.wordpress.com/2010/09/05/charms-tote-bag-with-inside-pocket-tutorial/

I'm working on one now that is a similar design but I'm using whole cloth instead of the charms, so it will be a two tone purse and not quite as busy looking.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Love those. Too cool!


----------

